# Anybody built their own ar from an 80% lower ?



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

just seeing if anybody local has done an 80% lower and built their own AR ? thank you in advance


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

rob883 said:


> just seeing if anybody local has done an 80% lower and built their own AR ? thank you in advance


I've done 2 complete builds very easy to do...:thumbup:


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

me and my wife build one from a stripped lower.. our first


----------



## D_Shane (Apr 3, 2010)

80% lowers are not ready for assembly. They are not fully milled out and require milling before they can be used.

I did two, and while satisfied with the results the cost savings were not worth it. First was with a drill press- 80%, and second on a mill -30%. Mill was a lot more work, being less complete, but both were time consuming. cut, measure, cut measure.. repeat.. repeat...repeat.

Unless I picked up a cnc and could do them for a profit I wouldn't do another. Nice to say I did it I guess, but they function just the same as factory.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I can't see where that would ever be economical, just a case of pride in doing it yourself. I salute anyone who has done the millwork needed to bring a lower casting/forging into usable specs. Not a lot of folks have that kind of talent.

Rick


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

rob883 said:


> just seeing if anybody local has done an 80% lower and built their own AR ? thank you in advance


Rob, talk to these guys https://www.tacticalmachining.com/80-lower-receiver/ . They are in Deland, FL and are nice people to deal with.

They also have a forum https://www.tacticalmachining.com/forum/ where you can get most of your questions answered.


----------

